# '71 Charger



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's my '71 Charger. This was built pretty much box-stock with the addition of flocking on the interior. I dechromed the bumpers to paint them the same color as the body. I did try out painting the body with Creatix paints. I was overall pleased with the results (at least with using the opaque paints). These paints do need a clear coat over them when you're done, but they spray easily and touch ups are easily handled. On to the pics:





































Here's the underside:










I found that I had forgotten to paint the passenger side center vents. I didn't even notice until I had
checked out this pic:










The engine compartment:










A final pic:


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice! The first car I ever owned was a '72 Charger. I miss that car! I'll have to grab one of these kits and add it to my stash. :thumbsup:


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow! Nice Job....:thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

This looks like a much better detailed kit than the miserable 1/16 by MPC. I like the A/C plumbing, rare to see that as part of a kit. Is that "Plum Crazy"? Nice work on this one!


----------



## moparz65 (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nicely done...I really like this Charger body style.


----------



## Barracuda68 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dude nice Charger build :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

whiskeyrat, the color is Creatix opaque purple with Future as a clear coat.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking good. Did you use this stuff?
http://www.createxcolors.com


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

yep - that's what I used. I thinned it - even though it says airbrush-ready, it's still a bit too thick


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

very cool. i had a 72 challenger back around 1985.wrecked it in an ice storm on a back road. tree stumps and undercarriages don't get along very well


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Good clean build there !:thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

CRAP!!!! That's the first time I've seen the AC compressor on the front end of a motor block in a model NEVERMIND all the plumbing to go with it!

I mean really lets face it, the heater plumbing is hardly ever factory represented! 

I'd love to find that to add to a other model, I'm building! I got a way to cast that detail......Hmmmm Now to find someone that has it to let me barrow it for a short time! LOL

As for the Charger Yep,. ALWAYS were good looking cars from the 66 all the way to the 73 or 74 models, (not that all of them have been made as "models" BUT the real thing!)

Anyone got a kit that has the AC compressor in it that can hold off on building just long enough to ship me the part, make a mold, and ship them back say 2 to 5 of the part once the molds made? I'd do it! With the factory part, unharmed!


----------

